# Great new source for jigs.....



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Howdy all....



Here is a link to a good source for jigs and a new idea....jig lights! I have been doing business with Stingray Tackle for a while and have had good luck with them. Please don't look at this as an advertisement. Just wanted to share his jigs and prices with ya'. I have got several of his new Avet and Shimano style reel and rod combos on the way. I am using his deep drop rods right now. Great stuff for the prices. If you look at the Deep Drop rod you will see my real name giving a testimony for it. They have been good to me so far and I just wanted to share the info with you. Hope I don't offend any dealers on here.



http://www.stingraytackle.com/jigginglures.aspx 























Ronnie


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.stingraytackle.com/jigginglures.aspx


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are really nice! Price isn't bad too.


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Good lookin jig! Gonna have to give one a try!


----------

